# Giving young pigeon water



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

How would i go about doing this? would a syringe work and just quirt a little down the throat?

And to feed it i will pop seeds into his/her mouth should i wet these at all, do i need to add any grit?

Any info appreciated, its a very young bird, all yellow, with some grey feathers coming through.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ssamm said:


> How would i go about doing this? would a syringe work and just quirt a little down the throat?
> 
> And to feed it i will pop seeds into his/her mouth should i wet these at all, do i need to add any grit?
> 
> Any info appreciated, its a very young bird, all yellow, with some grey feathers coming through.


NO, do not squirt the water IN the mouth. Just dribble the water along side the beak and the baby will swallow. Do not add grit. And it really sounds like the baby may not be old enough to feed seeds yet. Got a picture?


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> NO, do not squirt the water IN the mouth. Just dribble the water along side the beak and the baby will swallow. Do not add grit. And it really sounds like the baby may not be old enough to feed seeds yet. Got a picture?


ahh ok, so like if the beaks closed drible it to the side of have it open abit and dribble it?


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

im guessing 7/8 days old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ssamm said:


> im guessing 7/8 days old.


Yea, you age is about right. Maybe 9 days old. Yes, just let the bird swallow the water. 
Can you tell us where you are? Really would be best if you could get some baby bird hand rearing formula for this baby. Exact is what most of us use.
This is what it looks like:
http://www.cyberpets.co.nz/catalog/P1809-Kaytee-Exact-Hand-Rearing-Formula.html


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

im in the UK


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ssamm said:


> im in the UK


OK. It's a bit late there, right? I'm in the states. I'm going to alert a few members that are in the UK about your post.


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

1am lol

Well i found it, i will order it tommorw, but what can i give them in the meantime till it comes?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ssamm said:


> 1am lol
> 
> Well i found it, i will order it tommorw, but what can i give them in the meantime till it comes?


Gosh, I don't know what you would have there. Baby cereal of some kind. I've heard the UK members mention wheat biscuits? Not sure what that is exactly, but if it can be mushed up and made somewhat runny, then I guess that would do. Be better than nothing. If it's 1 AM, I doubt you'll hear from anyone until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Read this and see if it will help get you through the night.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you have some seeds, small ones, you COULD soak them for a few minutes and then pop in a few just to get through the night. At this babies age, the parents would be feeding it a few seeds anyway, so it won't hurt anything. At least it will keep it from being hungry all night. Maybe 20 or so. Then just give it a little water and you should be ok until tomorrow.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

These are alternatives to Kaytee Exact:

Ready Brek, made up with warm water, mixed to a smooth cream with crumbled Farley's rusks added.

Chick crumbs, soaked nin hot (not boiling) water for half an hour, liquidised and strained.

Heinz chicken flavoured baby food (the one that comes in a jar)

Food should be served at 39 degrees but wrist testing will be OK. They won't eat it if it is too cold and it can scald the crop causing serious wounds if served too hot.

This is a link to how it can be fed:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

If you let us know where in the UK you are someone might be able to offer practical help or details of a sanctuary or a vet. I am sending you an invitation to our UK rescue group, if you go to the first posts you will see two county by county lists of sanctuaries and vets that are OK with pigeons. If there is no one near you let me know, I will try to find something close to you.


Cynthia


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks every one, but im all sorted now, i have what i think is called egg meal, he loves it! nodded right off after! its basically mashed up pigeon corn and i put water in it to make it like mash potato and pecking it out of a syringe like they would a mothers mouth.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder! That has been used successfully by other members hand raising rescues! 

Cynthia


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

well he seems to love it and as soon as hed eaten it, went quite and went to sleep 

Roughly how many ml should i give? i just let him eat really not loads to over feed, obviously satisfied him, as hes being a good bird.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As birds crops are different sizes it is safer not to aim for a specific amount in mls....keep an eye on the crop and stop feeding when it is squishy like a beanie baby or a balloon 3/4 filled with water. Babies will carry on begging for food and eating once they have already had enough.

Make certain that his crop empties completely over night.

Cynthia


----------



## ssamm (Jun 17, 2009)

ok, it is abit hard feeling the crop with the mashy kinda food. hes taken a few seeds, can feel them there, but will keep a eye on him and see how he goes..

How do i sex pigeons?


----------

